# colors for blue socks



## goose (Jul 19, 2003)

What colors do you guys use on your blue sox, I saw its a blue or looks like it in most the pics, but what color exaclty??

Thanks


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

On a white body...in this order:

Ultra Flat Brown
Primer Gray
Ultra Flat Black
primer white for feathering

On a brown body, same thing except skip the ultra flat brown.

This was the method I used.


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

thanks for the info chris. dave k and i are going to make about a 1000 this summer and had the question. thanks again.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Ryan_Todd said:


> thanks for the info chris. dave k and i are going to make about a 1000 this summer and had the question. thanks again.


Dang...you guys must've caught the bug!

If I find the time I wanted to add another 300-400 on steel for the fall as well. 1000 always seems to be the magic number for a snow goose spread...too bad you couldn't drop a zero and do consistently as well. What scares me is if they start getting more used to 1000 decoy spreads, I wouldn't want to make another 1000 nor would I want to put that many out every morning!


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Hey Huey we have set up so many winssocks, so it really dont matter how many we have now! We will just keep on buidling up the spread. I hope to 500-600 done by next spring. So I will have all winter to work on them.


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

hey chris if we get all of them done this summer and winter we'll all have to hook up and have a massive spread. i also plan on adding another 60 floaters to our 72 also.


----------



## brobones (Mar 10, 2004)

If any of you guys are looking for purchase stencils to finish off your home made windsocks send me a email here is what they look like. They are made out of puck board so they will last your lifetime. There are 1\8" thick and made on a CNC milling Machine. The blue lines are the areas that are milled away. This makes the feather detail look awesome. Thanks for checking it out


----------



## Bruce (Dec 12, 2003)

These are great. Even I can figure them out. Thanks


----------

